# N'ayant jamais



## Chimène

Bonsoir tout le monde,
J'aimerais savoir si la phrase ci-dessous vous semble correcte d'un point de vue grammatical.
À la mort du patron de Michelin, un habitant de Clermont-Ferrand dit:
_N’ayant jamais fait partie de la maison, nous nous sentons, en tant que Clermontois, plus ‘Bibendum’ que jamais_.
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses,​Ch.


----------



## jann

Bonjour Chimène,

La relecture simple étant très fortement découragée sur nos forums, ce serait vraiment bien si vous pouviez nous préciser vos doutes.  Nous préférerions que vous nous expliquiez un peu plus ce qui vous pose problème dans la phrase, au lieu de demander tout simplement si elle est correcte.  

Jann
Modératrice


----------



## Chimène

Excusez-moi, j'aurais dû expliciter un peu plus mes doutes... En fait, elles concernent l'emploi du participe présent... Est-ce qu'il est correct dans la phrase mentionnée?
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!
Ch.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Oui, l'utilisation du participe présent est grammaticalement correcte, mais pour ce qui est du sens, je pense que "bien que n'ayant jamais ..." serait plus approprié.


----------



## Chimène

Merci beaucoup, Punky Zoé, et merci aussi pour l'observation. Justement la phrase originale comportait un "bien que" (et pas de participe présent!!); j'ai alors voulu effacer le "bien que" pour savoir si le sens que celui-ci attribue à l'énoncé reste malgré son absence...
Merci beaucoup donc pour la réponse!!
Ch.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Chimène said:


> Justement la phrase originale comportait un "bien que" (et pas de participe présent!!); j'ai alors voulu effacer le "bien que" pour savoir si le sens que celui-ci attribue à l'énoncé reste malgré son absence...


Comme quoi, ce bien que a sa place ! 
Si tu le supprimes, on ne comprend plus bien pourquoi ils se sentent bibendum.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le participe présent _n'ayant jamais_ pourrait être remplacé par _comme/parce que nous n'avons jamais_, ce qui n'a aucun sens dans la phrase en question !


----------



## Chimène

Maître Capello, merci beaucoup pour votre observation. Mais vu qu'il y a aussi la possibilité que le participe présent ait une valeur dans ce contexte proche de celle de "bien que", je crois que ça me va... 
Bonne journée et joyeuses fêtes!!
Ch.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimène said:


> Maître Capello, merci beaucoup pour votre observation. Mais vu qu'il y a aussi la possibilité que le participe présent ait une valeur dans ce contexte proche de celle de "bien que", je crois que ça me va...
> Bonne journée et joyeuses fêtes!!
> Ch.



Non, le participe présent ne peut pas avoir un sens proche de _bien que_. Il faut donc impérativement trouver une autre solution que ce participe présent ! D'ailleurs, en quoi _bien que_ te dérange-t-il ?


----------



## Chimène

Maître Capello said:


> Non, le participe présent ne peut pas avoir un sens proche de _bien que_. Il faut donc impérativement trouver une autre solution que ce participe présent ! D'ailleurs, en quoi _bien que_ te dérange-t-il ?


 
Bonjour, Maître! Alors je n'avais pas bien compris votre réplique... 
Le _bien que_ ne me dérange en rien; mais il "fallait" justement trouver quelque chose d'autre qui pourrait le remplacer et garder à peu près son sens (même atténué). Si vous avez des propositions, je suis preneuse... 
Bonne soirée,
Ch.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimène said:


> Bonjour, Maître! Alors je n'avais pas bien compris votre réplique...
> Le _bien que_ ne me dérange en rien; mais il "fallait" justement trouver quelque chose d'autre qui pourrait le remplacer et garder à peu près son sens (même atténué). Si vous avez des propositions, je suis preneuse...
> Bonne soirée,
> Ch.


Alors _quoique_…


----------



## Punky Zoé

Chimène said:


> bien que[/I] ne me dérange en rien; mais il "fallait" justement trouver quelque chose d'autre qui pourrait le remplacer et garder à peu près son sens (même atténué).


Alors, "Malgré que nous n'ayons jamais ..." ou "même si nous n'avons jamais ..." (en plus de "quoique").


----------



## Lil_Dave

"malgré que " je ne pense pas que ce soit grammaticalement correct (en tout cas c'est ce qu'on m'a appris à l'école : malgré + nom uniquement)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Trésor : "*B.−* _Malgré que,_ loc. conj. [Marque la concession; loc. considérée comme incertaine par les puristes, même suivie du subj.; se rencontre except. avec l'ind. dans l'usage oral] Synon. de _bien que, encore que, quoique._ *1.* [Avec le subj.]  _Tu m'as fait sentir que, malgré que l'homme n'ait pas conservé dans son cœur la pureté et le courage, les anges eux-mêmes recherchent encore son alliance_ (Saint-Martin, _Homme désir,_ 1790, p. 114). _Et je pense à la ville (...) Malgré que la bêtise et l'intrigue hâtive N'y souffrent pas non plus qu'on rêve et qu'on Écrive_ (Cros, _Coffret santal,_ 1873, p. 73) :"

Je reconnais que c'est peu utilisé.


----------



## Le Païen

Pas du tout, Dave -- malgré que + subjonctif est très bon, synonyme de bien que, quoi que, encore que...


----------



## Chimène

Je remercie infiniment tous les gens qui ont répondu à ma question / mon doute. Mais je vous demande encore: si vous deviez transmettre le même sens que peut véhiculer, par ex., _bien que_ sans avoir recours à une conjonction dite concessive (ou similaire), comment le feriez-vous? [Je sais, je pousse peut-être le bouchon un peu loin ].
Merci encore et bonnes fêtes!!


----------



## Chimène

Ps. Grevisse, dans _Le Bon Usage_, mentionne aussi _malgre que_ et en donne même des exemples tirés de Maupassant, etc. (si je ne m'abuse pas!).


----------



## Punky Zoé

Peut-être en disant:
"N_’ayant jamais fait partie de la maison, nous nous sentons pourtant (malgré tout), en tant que Clermontois, plus ‘Bibendum’ que jamais_."
ou "_N’ayant  même jamais fait partie de la maison, nous nous sentons, en tant que Clermontois, plus ‘Bibendum’ que jamais_."


----------



## Maître Capello

Ou alors tout simplement :

_Nous n'avons jamais fait partie de la maison, mais __en tant que Clermontois, __nous nous sentons plus « Bibendum » que jamais._


----------

